# Беларусь > Минская область > Минск >  Philips BDM3470UP Цвет, комфорт и удобство на просторном 34'' экране

## labs_by

*Минск, 20 ноября 2018 года* – MMD, ведущий производитель дисплеев и лицензионный партнер бренда мониторов Philips, анонсирует выпуск обновленного Philips BDM3470UP: модель уже появилась на полках магазинов. Этот 34" (86.7 см) UltraWide QHD монитор имеет широкий ряд характеристик для высокой производительности и оснащен инновационными технологиями для повышения эффективности работы в офисе и обеспечения максимально приятного времяпрепровождения дома. Технологии CrystalClear и IPS делают изображения яркими, цвета насыщенными, а экран UltraWide с опцией MultiView предоставляет пользователям достаточно пространства для работы или игр. Благодаря наличию USB 3.0 и HDMI подключить другие устройства – проще простого, а подставка SmartErgoBase гарантирует оптимальный комфорт для каждого. Универсальный и с богатым набором функций, этот монитор — отличный выбор как для работы, так и для домашнего использования.

*Большое панорамное изображение*

Формат UltraWide 21:9 в сочетании с разрешением CrystalClear Quad HD 3440 x 1440 означают, что пользователи наслаждаются панорамными изображениями в мельчайших деталях. Технология IPS увеличивает и без того высокое качество изображений: отличная четкость и яркие цвета превращают просмотр фотографий, фильмов и даже веб-станиц в удовольствие для глаз. Кроме того, IPS дисплей IPS характеризуется широкими углами обзора 178/178 градусов, то есть пользователи могут смотреть на экран практически с любого угла: очень полезная характеристика для просмотра фильма семьей или для работы в группе использованием одного монитора. Philips BDM3470UP также оснащен SmartUniformity, специальной функцией для устранения
колебаний цвета и яркости. Благодаря SmartUniformity фотографы, художники-графики, дизайнеры и другие специалисты, работающие с изображениями, могут быть полностью уверенными в точности цвета своих работ.

*Возможности большого экрана*

Размер монитора Philips BDM3470UP составляет 34" (86,7 см). Такой формат предлагает пользователям много места для любых проектов. Работаете ли вы самостоятельно или в группе, пространства экрана достаточно для операций с большими электронными таблицами, в CAD-CAM системах, расположения графиков рядом друг с другом для сравнения или всего перечисленного одновременно. Функция MultiView обеспечивает дополнительную универсальность, позволяя подключать несколько устройств и отображать на экране содержимое с них. Опытные специалисты, работающие над несколькими задачами, обязательно оценят по достоинству эту функцию, ведь она предполагает увеличение эффективности или даже совмещение работы и развлечений на одном экране. Для случая, когда необходимо еще больше площади экрана, пользователи могут воспользоваться преимуществами ультраузкой рамки BDM3470UP: составить мультимониторную систему и получить еще больше пространства для работы или по-настоящему захватывающей игры.

*Максимальный комфорт и удобство*

Благодаря множеству функций для комфорта пользователи Philips BDM3470UP смогут в полной мере использовать все возможности монитора. Чтобы облегчить физическое напряжение, возникающее в течение длительного рабочего дня, монитор оснащен подставкой SmartErgoBase, которая позволяет наклонять, поворачивать и вращать монитор, а также опускать его почти до уровня стола и, таким образом, выбирать удобное положение и высоту. Функция прокладки кабеля в подставке обеспечивает больший порядок на рабочем месте — еще одно из множества решений для удобства, которым может похвастаться BDM3470UP. Монитор также оснащен Super-Speed USB 3.0 для передачи данных на скорости, почти в 10 раз превосходящей возможности стандарта USB 2.0. Монитор поддерживает HDMI и оборудован всеми необходимыми аппаратными средствами для приема высококачественного цифрового видео и аудиосигнала через один кабель с ПК или любых AV источников. И последняя, но не менее важная характеристика: Philips BDM3470UP имеет два высококачественных стереодинамика для прослушивания музыки или просмотра видео.

Монитор Philips BDM3470UP уже в продаже по рекомендованной производителем цене 1594 BYN.

----------

